# Does Breast Size Matter?



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

The penis size thread had me pondering whether breasts are the female equivalent.

I often hear that men prefer a busty woman. With weight gain and hormornal birth control, my breasts have ballooned to a 38C. My husband loves them and so do I.  Sometimes I get that annoying gap when I wear a button down shirt. Cleavage draws too many leers, so I tend to cover up and only share my boobs with my husband. 

Implants often look too artificial and obvious IMO, especially since the nipples are huge after the procedure. The amount of frivolous breast augmentations show that society places a great deal of importance on large breasts.
Most of us forget what breasts are really meant for; humans are the only primate to have full breasts when they are not nursing. 

Do you think breast size matters? Why or why not?


----------



## SprucHub (Jan 13, 2012)

Some men have a fetish. They are fun to look at and play with. They draw stares when they are flaunted. I find implants repugnant - they look fake; I prefer humans. 

They are not in any way analogous to c**k size. Breasts may attract a man, particularly if that is his thing. But a penis is always present in a sexual relationship, and if it is not big enough, it is not big enough and no matter what a man does, his partner may long for something else. Breasts do not operate that way, they are like the paint on a car, the penis is like the engine. Sure, a man might prefer a nice paint job, but other things can make up for it and the paint really has nothing to do with performance (just helps get the car noticed). The penis is like the engine - only so much you can do if your partner wants to go fast and you do not have the horse power. Now, the partner may want to go fast, but be more happy with the car's other features where it doesn't matter.

To add to the analogy, the penis is like the engine, still needs fuel, a good transmission, a solid suspension, or the car won't run right. Some cars have hugely powerful engines, but run like sh*t and some have less powerful engines, but handle beautifully. But, all in all, same equipment with a more powerful engine . . .


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I've known guys who preferred women with a b cup because they tend to have a nicer butt. I don't get it but I don't think all men are into breasts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

I truly can't understand guys who can maintain sexual arousal while touching implants. Do they feel the same way about water balloons? They are inanimate objects.

Breast size doesn't matter to me. I have often heard it said that anything more than a handful is a waste. 

My wife happens to have large breasts for her build but my first two girlfriends had small breasts and one was nearly completely flat. As long as she has nipples (particularly sensitive ones) I'm okay.

By with way, why do you think big nipples are unattractive?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

yes, im sure with some men it does matter.
i also believe in most cases, same as with men and penis, it matters more to the person with the penis or breasts.

to me size does not matter, as long as they are real.
dont like fakes my self.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

it's what you do with them!

I mean. . . .


----------



## ARF (Jan 26, 2011)

Apparently I must like them given my history of dating and now being married to a woman with good sized breasts. Typically how the package is put together is what I find attractive. I enjoy watching my wife's breasts and caressing them while we are intimate. Not sure if I'd totally consider myself a boob man, but they are a nice perk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

I love women with curves and a gentle caring heart i could care less about breast size thats me though


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

I have always been attracted to women who were very fit and/or athletic. My idea of what was fit never had large breasts. My wife is a very fit woman and likewise, she is not a big breasted woman. I love her just like she is - don't need or want bigger breasts. They fit her frame perfectly, and I love what she can do with her frame.

That's my taste. Not a big boobs guy myself, but I know some guys who are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Unsure in Seattle (Sep 6, 2011)

Not to me. Hate to tell you that it absolutely does to some dudes, tho'.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

There's only one right answer to this thread....

It's all good!!!!!


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

"Do you think breast size matters? Why or why not?"

Doesnt matter. Not even in the slightest way.

Body-type-shape/physical attributes have always turned out to be about 100 light years behind what really matters for me - what you are as a person. (I felt differently when I was 16, no doubt about it.) Chasing pretty boobs or long legs or gorgeous eyes or a nice butt or curvaceuos body or some kind off hair you like is a fools game.

Funny how once you admire, respect, love someone as a person - their entire physique - whatever it mght be - is revealed to be atractive. Not just attractive but lust-inducing. On the other hand - you could look like Cameron Diaz or some of the Victoria Secrets models...but if you are a despicable person - there is nothing about you I would find that attractive in any serious sense.

But enough pontificationg. (I know right? Sheesh  ) I admit I am a bit of a butt man - and who can't appreciate a nice 'rack'. My biggest weakness is a genuine smile probably - it is more rare than you might guess! My point is - those things are transient and secondary.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't find large nipples unattractive. 

ENORMOUS nipples stretched tautly over fake breasts are disgusting.

You are so right, anotherguy. Love changes our perception.

People have made snide remarks about my husband looking "old", but I think he looks distinguished and handsome.


----------



## ohiodude (Jan 25, 2012)

As some have already stated, I think that large ones catch my attention, but I greatly prefer smaller (but not flat.) I've never handled fake ones, but I think the same holds for me: They might grab my attention, but I doubt I'd like to grope them. If there are any volunteers out there, my grubby hands are ready for testing...
; )


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

ohiodude said:


> As some have already stated, I think that large ones catch my attention, but I greatly prefer smaller (but not flat.) I've never handled fake ones, but I think the same holds for me: They might grab my attention, but I doubt I'd like to grope them. If there are any volunteers out there, my grubby hands are ready for testing...
> ; )


----------



## Broncos Fan (Mar 1, 2012)

FirstYearDown said:


> The penis size thread had me pondering whether breasts are the female equivalent.
> 
> I often hear that men prefer a busty woman. With weight gain and hormornal birth control, my breasts have ballooned to a 38C. My husband loves them and so do I.  Sometimes I get that annoying gap when I wear a button down shirt. Cleavage draws too many leers, so I tend to cover up and only share my boobs with my husband.
> 
> ...


I think the actual size matters less than other factors like shape, carriage, loft and so on. Size can be one factor I guess. But the overall package is much more important. A woman can be really unattractive and out of shape and still have large breasts. In this way I don't think breast size is like penis size. A female can have even very small breasts and be just stunning overall. But a guy with a small d--- is still just a guy with a small d---. Then he has to bring personality, earnings, and all that into the equation to make up for his lack.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband prefers the "natural" look, it is a turn off to him if he feels a woman purposely altered her boobs, unless she had a good reason to do so.... like breast cancer. Most young girls you see today, that is not the reason -so he looks at them in a rather low light -feeling she is just trying to get attention. But he also doesn't look favorably on tatoos either. 

He just isn't into fake boobs. He is an all "natural" man.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Maybe there are more similarities between breast size and penis size than we think.

Most women probably think most men think the bigger the better when it comes to breast size. Hardly the truth for most men. I think most men like b to d cup at most. Any bigger and they just get in the way I think. REALLY small breasts could be a turn-off. But as others have said, other qualities can easily trump this.

Most men CERTAINLY think most women think the bigger the better when it comes to penis size. I think this is not the truth for most women. Average to slightly above works best here as well? Too big and it just "gets in the way"? A really small penis could definitely be a turn-off. Again other qualities can likely trump this.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hmmm... boobies.... if it cant fit in my mouth, it's waste... lol. Breast size dont mean much to me. as long as they are REAL. I do LOVE hard nips.


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

A couple of us have indicated that we are not big boobs guys, but we know people who are, so that has me wondering ... Could we be seeing the results of some perceived peer pressure in those guys who we say are into big boobs? When we see them face to face they give this indication to us, but what if they were on this forum where nobody knew who they were, and they could speak their minds without any perceived peer pressure, and not trying to build any image in any minds. Would they say the same thing then?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

its not the size of the cups its the shake in the milk.

I think a sexy confident attitude is sexier than a beautiful B*t*h
any day.

not into agumented breasts at all


----------



## Toshiba2020 (Mar 1, 2012)

breast size matters, but not really bigger, they should just match the women, small women should have small ones, medium size women should have medium ones, etc...


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm an unabashed breast man. My wife has boobs and I love them. I don't like small chests.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't care about the overall of the breast....
I'm more fascinated by specifically the nipple...
Big... Small... Medium... I don't care, not much of a boob guy in general...


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

breast size don't mean a darn thing to me. i pick a woman for the total package,from personality on down. if she happens to have a big rack--oh well


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

shy_guy said:


> A couple of us have indicated that we are not big boobs guys, but we know people who are, so that has me wondering ... Could we be seeing the results of some perceived peer pressure in those guys who we say are into big boobs? When we see them face to face they give this indication to us, but what if they were on this forum where nobody knew who they were, and they could speak their minds without any perceived peer pressure, and not trying to build any image in any minds. Would they say the same thing then?


Not for me. I worked in kitchens my whole life... when the topic comes up (LOTS of times) it's a mixed bag of "Yes it does" - "No it doesn't". It's been my experience that there is VERY little peer pressure.

<edit>

Same for penis size when asked of female co-workers.... it's the motion of the ocean. SOME say yes, most say no. most girls indicate girth not length, is prefered, but not a deal breaker. however if there is NO feeling, then move on.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> The penis size thread had me pondering whether breasts are the female equivalent.
> 
> I often hear that men prefer a busty woman. With weight gain and hormornal birth control, my breasts have ballooned to a 38C. My husband loves them and so do I.  Sometimes I get that annoying gap when I wear a button down shirt. Cleavage draws too many leers, so I tend to cover up and only share my boobs with my husband.
> 
> ...


Breasts are a secondary sexual characteristic. A penis is a primary sexual organ. Personally I like women of all sizes. If I am in love with you, I love what ever size you have. But that is just me. I think too large breasts are a real turn off.


----------



## ohiodude (Jan 25, 2012)

Aerodynamics!


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I greatly prefer small...and that is exactly what my wife has. She is 34 B. I don't like bras that make her look bigger, in fact, I like her to look smaller. Big breasts do nothing for me; they don't even catch my attention.

In my opinion, my wife's body is PERFECT! 5'2" and 110 lbs, long slender legs (she has a short torso so she is all legs) and the most perfect breasts!!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My husband loves my breasts.
That's all that matters lol


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> My husband loves my breasts.
> That's all that matters lol


this is all that SHOULD matter.

i think sometimes women get so preoccupied with relating bigger breasts are better breasts for their man that a lot of them dont listen to their man when he says he likes what she has and they want to run out and get bigger ones.

i agree with other posters here that the person and personality is far more important than the size of your breasts.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> agree with other posters here that the person and personality is far more important than the size of your breasts.


True...
Rather you have no boobs...
Than you be a boob...


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

WadeWilson said:


> True...
> Rather you have no boobs...
> Than you be a boob...


exactly


----------



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

I do not think size matters, but I think firmness and proportion matter. My H has never had another woman and he always praises my 34C. The 2 other men I had been with loved my breasts, so I cannot help thinking they still prefer large breasts (34 C is pretty well-endowed for a petite Asian). 

Unfortunately, after first pregnancy and breast feeding, the advantage turned into disvantage. SAGGED. I completely lost sensation in my nipples. I think it's totally psychological, before the appearance change touching them would send shudders thru my body. My husband swore he did not mind but I DID. Finally, one day, I jumped to do the unthinkable--no, no implants, I would never tolearte the risk and the discomfort and the unnaturalness, but I had a "fat transplant", so I got fat from other parts of my body to go there. I know I know. But it really helped the sagging. I feel much sexier now and my H loves them. I did NOT do this to please him. It was for myself.


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

Okay... this is going to be a lot of personal TMI sharing for me but here goes... 

I'm thin, had less than an A cup my entire life, did not like them to be touched (slightly painful).... but now....

I LOVE LOVE LOVE my perfect hand picked store bought twins!!! Yeah... I said it! I take great pride in my girls! Worth every single extraordinary amount of pennies that I spent and have zero regret.

I figured if I was going to do it then I was going the distance and doing it right. I found one of the very best surgeons in the area and selected a top of the line silicone gel implant that won't rupture or leak. 

They feel WAY more natural than what little I had before. It no longer hurts when they are touched (now I actually love it). 

My nipples are exactly the same size, color & shape as they were before. The only difference is they are WAY more reactive to temperature... hell.. even a gentle breeze, slight brushing of fabric or passing glance... lightly padded bras are a must for many public settings. 

Off the rack clothes actually fit me now! The only challenge is finding a 32C/D (not a standard size bra).

The horror stories about artificial looking & feeling implants and stretched nipples are most likely the result of lower quality implants, over the muscle placement and/or inferior surgeons... or simply a matter of their own anatomy (large nipples before, scar tissue, poor muscle tone, nerve damage, etc.).

My surgeon & his staff counseled me extensively prior to my surgery. I knew what I could expect and what I might receive. There are several unpreventable things that can happen but a great surgeon can avoid many complications (not allowing unrealistic sizes, creating a perfect pocket, skilled repair of severed nerve endings, etc.)... of course the aftercare by the patient is also very important (pulling a stitch, muscle, not performing the necessary "exercises").

And that ladies and gentlemen is so far the only pro-fake/big boobs endorsement for this thread and it was written by a hetero CHICK!

Go Team Boobies!!! heh...


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

A while back one of my daughters explained cup sizes to me like this:

A: Almost tits
B: Barely there
C: Can't complain
D: Damn!
DD: Double Damn!
E: Enormous
F: Fake
G: Get a reduction
H: Help! I've fallen and I can't get up!


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

Too funny! :rofl: And true!

My "girls" are small and I turn plenty of heads. Sexy has much more to do with how you feel about and carry yourself than it is about external appearance.

I was watching 1000 ways to die a couple weeks ago (horrible show, but morbidly fascinating, like being captured in the gaze of a cobra) and this one gal got a super cheap implant job. She went on a plane flight and they exploded. ICK.


----------



## Mark Val (Mar 2, 2012)

Basically ..Her Bust is a Must..


----------



## AbsolutelyFree (Jan 28, 2011)

I will first admit that I am a boob hound, and I think big breasts look very beautiful, whether implants or natural. I think that a lot of the negative viewpoints are implants are just stereotypes which people repeat to one another. In fact, I would be more worried about the silly things people would say than deformities or health risks if I was a woman who was considering getting implants.

Anyway, does the size 'matter?' Well, being honest, it does matter, since attraction is based so much on visual for us men.

As far as finding an breast size analogy for men -- I would say that height is probably the best one. A person's height is immediately noticible and generally considered attractive. Maybe you could use arm size as well. I think a really buff guy whose sleeves fit tight around his arms will get a few looks, although not at the same level as a busty woman showing cleavage.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm an ass man. Big breasts, small breasts...makes no difference to me.


----------



## flnative (Jul 16, 2011)

My wife's implants are the size her breasts were prior to 3 kids. The kids did a number on them. She loves the gym and is there 5-6 days a week. However, no matter how many bench presses you do, you can't reverse the effects of the kids. She has implants and got a natural shape. In clothes she really does not look all that different than before, the difference is out of clothes. I love her either way, but I can't lie, I like the implants. As far as feel, not a whole lot of difference to me than before. 

I'm a lucky guy because she's hot with or without them in looks and personality. She's fun to be with or without implants.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

I think the perception that all men are obsessed by boobs is caused by a vocal minority of men who are all about boobs and for them, bigger is always better. The rest of us all like boobs and are happy to play with them, but have no particular reason to be vocal about our "all sizes are welcome" outlook.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Before children, I was a 32B. Then in college I was a 34C. After kids, I'm a 34/36D and they aren't saggy...in fact, they look like every other set of breasts in my family. No joke. I think there's a boob gene. :rofl: We all have the same boobs. Even mothers in my family who didn't nurse...nursed or not, they all look the same.

Yea, my family is weird. We discovered this after a day at the beach and some booze.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> I'm an ass man. Big breasts, small breasts...makes no difference to me.


My husband is an ass man too.

He looooooves my butt. Seriously. I've never had so much praise for my ass. :lol: One time, while drunk, during an early date of ours, he talked about my ass for an hour. 

Yep. It's that good for him. LOL!


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

I am an "ass" man so I may not help here... but my view is that all of them are nice and have their own personalities. A to C size is fine for me, too big and it is kind of a turn off. Not sure about fakes since I have little experience, guess they are like water balloons.
Bottomline is I would never make a decision on liking or disliking a female because of their boob size.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

It never mattered to me. For some odd reason, I'm a guy that breasts just never was a big deal like it is for some guys. Honestly, I could get more turned on by legs and butt. My x had small boobs, but I couldn't have cared less.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

My STBXW has an ass from heaven. Not kidding...throw it up in the air and it would turn into sunshine!

Mm, mm, mm.....


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> My STBXW has an ass from heaven. Not kidding...throw it up in the air and it would turn into sunshine!
> 
> Mm, mm, mm.....


lol, you just described an exgf of mine
but she also had excellent boobs too.


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lionelhutz said:


> *I truly can't understand guys who can maintain sexual arousal while touching implants. Do they feel the same way about water balloons? They are inanimate objects.*
> 
> Breast size doesn't matter to me. I have often heard it said that anything more than a handful is a waste.
> 
> ...


Uhhh, just as how some women get aroused by dildos. they too are plastic, inanimate objects that brings arousal.


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> I'm an ass man. Big breasts, small breasts...makes no difference to me.


Concur 100% :smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:
There was a time in my life where I was all about boobs. Then I became a toddler and was over it.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

mikeydread1982 said:


> Uhhh, just as how some women get aroused by dildos. they too are plastic, inanimate objects that brings arousal.


It's not the same. Dildos are used for direct stimulation. 

Would a woman get aroused by seeing a man wear a strap-on?


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

southbound said:


> It never mattered to me. For some odd reason, I'm a guy that breasts just never was a big deal like it is for some guys. Honestly, I could get more turned on by legs and butt. My x had small boobs, but I couldn't have cared less.


As far as physical looks of the body....
From the waist down to your toes is what counts for me.... Well you still gotta be easy to look at in the face...


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lionelhutz said:


> It's not the same. Dildos are used for direct stimulation.
> 
> Would a woman get aroused by seeing a man wear a strap-on?


well if you're referring to direct stimulation, two words: titty fu(k. I know guys that get off on that. One of my buddies, his wife got implants in order to facilitate that, among other reasons


----------



## Mario Kempes (Jun 12, 2010)

I have to admit that I'm a major boob man! I was never an ass man. I love big boobs but i don't like gigantic ones. My wife's are the most perfect I've ever seen. Alas, I don't see them much, anymore . . . .


----------



## lovinmyhubby223 (Jan 31, 2012)

I was a 32 A up until about 5 and a half years ago. I am 42 years old. I met and married my husband before my breast augmentation. He says he loved them before but he really loves them now and I can tell you from experience that I do get eye balled a lot more than I did before the surgery. 
I can’t speak for men but it seems to me that they are more likely to notice a larger size, however that doesn’t mean they would prefer a larger size.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> But he also doesn't look favorably on tatoos either.


I like tatoos, i am going to get one, below my hip line bikini line right round to hips, a lady garden theme that i will design myself. don't like colours much just black and shading.

Most of the men i have ever dated have been covered in them  




LaxUF said:


> The only challenge is finding a 32C/D (not a standard size bra).


I am a 32 dd and i can never a find decent bra, hate underwired, so i settle for 34d's, so i feel your pain 




mikeydread1982 said:


> well if you're referring to direct stimulation, two words: titty fu(k.


:smthumbup:


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

lovinmyhubby223 said:


> I was a 32 A up until about 5 and a half years ago. I am 42 years old. I met and married my husband before my breast augmentation. He says he loved them before but he really loves them now and I can tell you from experience that I do get eye balled a lot more than I did before the surgery.
> I can’t speak for men but it seems to me that they are more likely to notice a larger size, however that doesn’t mean they would prefer a larger size.


Right on! :smthumbup: 

~From one recovered/former A cup to another.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

southbound said:


> It never mattered to me. For some odd reason, I'm a guy that breasts just never was a big deal like it is for some guys. Honestly, I could get more turned on by legs and butt. My x had small boobs, but I couldn't have cared less.


Funny....


You strike me as a foot fetish kinda guy...

Wonder why?


----------



## I Know (Dec 14, 2011)

Big boobs are a major plus to me. But big boobs are often attached to a big girl. Major turn off for me. Small breasts can be nice too. The holy grail is a physically fit woman with big boobs. Not very common. 

A big stomach combined w/ small boobs is a major turnoff. 

These are just preferences. Boobs are only part of the whole package. 

I spend a lot of time looking at my wife's face. I am glad it's an attractive one to look at.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

Has anyone seen the study where they asked men across cultures what they find attractive? It seems that body size varies in the same way fashion can, but what is at the heart of male attraction is a specific ratio of the female curves. 

Men in industrialized societies tend not to know why they find that attractive, but men in subsistence or hunter gatherer cultures say the attraction is about her ability to have many babies.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

what kind of bees make milk?


Boo-bees


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> what kind of bees make milk?
> 
> 
> Boo-bees


:/


----------



## Eco (Mar 9, 2012)

For me, it really doesn't matter much at all as long as there's something there! I've been with someone that couldn't fill an A-Cup on up to DD's. I don't like the biggest ones best per se, but breasts are nice, and it's nice if there's a little something to nuzzle, tease, touch and kiss, and it doesn't take a large breast to be perfect for that! 

Implants are a total turnoff to me. 

That said, I don't know that it's analogous to the penis size question (wouldn't that be "am I too loose/tight?") especially given the fact that penis size isn't merely a cosmetic thing, and that it can indeed matter in tangible ways (as in being painful, pleasing, or inducing "is it in yet?" questions).


----------



## finebyme72 (Jul 12, 2011)

I like them all - big and small. I prefer bigger to smaller but that's just me. I'm not a fan of implants (or reductions either). Every guy has a different preference. The important thing is are you happy with them?


----------



## I Know (Dec 14, 2011)

finebyme72 said:


> I like them all - big and small. I prefer bigger to smaller but that's just me. I'm not a fan of implants (or reductions either). Every guy has a different preference. The important thing is are you happy with them?


You are one of many that does not like implants. I have no experience with them. What is it that you don't like?


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

WadeWilson said:


> As far as physical looks of the body....
> From the waist down to your toes is what counts for me.... Well you still gotta be easy to look at in the face...


Very true! I suppose the face is the main thing for me. That doesn't mean they have to look like a model, but something with the face has to click with me. If the face doesn't appeal to me, the rest doesn't really either.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

southbound said:


> Very true! I suppose the face is the main thing for me. That doesn't mean they have to look like a model, but something with the face has to click with me. If the face doesn't appeal to me, the rest doesn't really either.


It's like the term butterface....
"Man everything fine on that chick...
But-Her-Face"


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> My STBXW has an ass from heaven. Not kidding...throw it up in the air and it would turn into sunshine!
> 
> Mm, mm, mm.....


Bandit you crack me up!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

WadeWilson said:


> It's like the term butterface....
> "Man everything fine on that chick...
> But-Her-Face"


she has a nice frame but a ulgy picture.

refers to a woman how has a killer body but not so pretty face.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

LaxUF said:


> Okay... this is going to be a lot of personal TMI sharing for me but here goes...
> 
> I'm thin, had less than an A cup my entire life, did not like them to be touched (slightly painful).... but now....
> 
> ...


Guess I'm second!!!  :smthumbup:


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

Unlike large penises which all women prefer and like, breast size is a matter of taste with men. Some like small some like large. Just depends on the guy.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Mr B said:


> Unlike large penises which all women prefer and like, breast size is a matter of taste with men. Some like small some like large. Just depends on the guy.


Really. And you have surveyed all women to determine this?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Breast size doesn't matter to me at all. Actually I'm an ass man myself so....

But really, what matters is her obvious happiness with her own body and willingness to share it with me. Self conscience-ness is not attractive. Neither is low self esteem. Self confidence is hot as hell regardless of breast size.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

Its not fair. You can see a breast size across the street and a penis size only after you are committed, naked and ready to do it.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

My wife has perfect size C/D breasts and hates them. never liked the attention they create and generally has been embarrassed by them all through life. her idea of a 'normal' breast is one that is significantly smaller.

I love breasts of all sizes. There are attractive ones and not so attractive ones but nice ones can be large or small.


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

I didn't comment in this thread before because I didn't want to disclose information about my wife unless she was ok with it. Since she revealed this in another thread she said its ok to post here now.

My wife had breast enlargement surgery in 2004. I wasn't for it but I did support her. She did it for her because she wanted to. I loved her smaller breasts before the surgery and I grew to love her larger breasts after her surgery. It's not the breasts, its the woman behind the breasts that is important.


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

Does breast size matter? Not one bit, I repeat, not one bit to me. For me, sexual attractiveness is completely about attitude. I have been married for 26 years (to the same woman) and the primary thing I desire (overwhelmingly) is to clearly know that my wife has a strong, intense desire for ME, and like the same things I like in the bedroom. Unfortunately, over time, despite an otherwise excellent marriage, we just seem to be slowly growing apart in our interest level in the intimate area of our relationship, but that's a topic for a different post. I like my wife's breasts because they are her breasts, size is irrelevant.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Mr B said:


> Unlike large penises which all women prefer and like, breast size is a matter of taste with men. Some like small some like large. Just depends on the guy.


:lol::lol: What are you talking about? Penis size is all a matter of taste with women too. I don't like huge penises because they hurt too much. Seven inches is as long as I like them.

Funny moment: My husband loves to gently grab at my breasts when we are home alone. Some women would hate that, but I love it. He grabbed a handful yesterday and sighed: "How could anybody not love these tits?" :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## WeDoExist (Mar 6, 2012)

A woman having large breasts is a bonus, but not a necessity. Some of my more memorable partners were lacking a bit up top. A nice booty is way more important than breasts, IMO.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

Beowulf said:


> I didn't comment in this thread before because I didn't want to disclose information about my wife unless she was ok with it. Since she revealed this in another thread she said its ok to post here now.
> 
> My wife had breast enlargement surgery in 2004. I wasn't for it but I did support her. She did it for her because she wanted to. I loved her smaller breasts before the surgery and I grew to love her larger breasts after her surgery. It's not the breasts, its the woman behind the breasts that is important.


You're so lucky. My wife has no breasts to speak of. I might still be having sex with her if she'd done what I asked 23 years ago and gotten implants. Up top she looks like a little boy...yuk!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Mr B said:


> You're so lucky. My wife has no breasts to speak of. I might still be having sex with her if she'd done what I asked 23 years ago and gotten implants. Up top she looks like a little boy...yuk!


:/ 

you dont have sex with your wife because she wouldnt mutilate her body for you when you kknew what she had before you got married.
you seem like a very nice gentleman


----------



## MamboKing (Jan 31, 2012)

Like they say, different strokes for different folks...I myself like big boobs, not any particular size but from a full C upwards. That is what I find most attractive in a woman.

It is peculiar that if the topic is say, hair color, no one would usually say something like "I prefer blondes, but she must be a true blonde, those who dye their hair are low self esteem skanks who only do it for their man" Or "I only like brunettes, those fake blondes are disgusting"

If you say that dying hair is much different, that was certainly not the case a couple of generaions ago, where women who dyed their hair were considered floozies.

I also read a lot of comments about how disgusting implants are. I wonder if any of these folks have ever seen or felt a pair of breasts with implants. In my experience they range from plastic/unnatural to amazing/incredible in feel and look.

If you love smaller breasted women, then all the power to you. If, like me, you prefer large breasted women, then that's the way it goes, and there is certainly nothing disgusting about a beautiful girl with large boobs, natural or with implants.

As far as the original question goes, does breast size matter, my humble opinion is that in a general context it does, not so much in a personal context. It would be disingineous to say that in our (and other) cultures the people dislike and find unnatractive beautiful women with large boobs as all the evidence points to the contrary. But that has nothing to do with individual women without those attributes who possess beauty, internal and external, in many other ways.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

It's subjective, different guys like different sizes.

I find large breasts very unattractive. I'm not a fan of breast augmentation either, I like a natural look.

I think for me ideal is B or C. My wife is a natural B... and I've never wished her to be anything else.


----------



## Good Dog (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't have a particular breast size I prefer. I like my wife's best obviously. But there are a lot of things that go into making a woman attractive, and breast size can vary quite a bit from person to person and still be great I think.


----------



## LemonLime (Mar 20, 2012)

To my husband, yes...and to me too. I personally do not see the appeal in tiny boobs, I dont even 'get' how a bra works on someone who is an A cup.
I recently, after having a baby, moved up some sizes, very full, and he loves it.


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

....having only had 3 female "body encounters" in my life (_meaning...I was nekkid, semi-nekkid or close-to nekkid with a female of the opposite sex only 3 times_)...I would say that I've seen the perfect varied spectrum of breast size. Small (zero...almost)...to large. I've basically gone from famine to feast....in that order (small: first girlfriend was actually pretty much flat chested...to wife @ currently 46DD)...and there's nothing different whatsoever across that range related to my feelings. Women..of all sizes (breast and body)...are beautiful...and no...I'm not just saying that.

My first girlfriend (in my late teens)...was SO self-conscious of her chest size..or lack thereof...that her rants about it were an emotional drain..on me!! Over the past several years we re-connected through the internet...and have had lunch on several occassions (all very innocent...btw). But the same old topics came up in our conversations...and she STILL carried the same self-conscious baggage about her "minimal-chest" physique. She often maintained that I was attracted to her only because I "felt sorry" that she wasn't big boobed. So...I had to lay it on the line to her* (pay attention here gentleman...this one may work for you one day if you're truthful about it...and ladies...I was being very sincere*)...I said to her (over lunch_)...."I was always attracted to you...big..or small breasted...and..do you realize that since you had small breasts...as I layed down a string of kisses across your breasts...I was able to be that much closer to your heart"._

...I tell you...I actually saw her "melt" in her seat when I said that. It's not the size...it's the fact that big..medium...small...you HAVE SOMEONE to be with.....that's it....in a nutshell


----------



## lovinmyhubby223 (Jan 31, 2012)

MamboKing said:


> Like they say, different strokes for different folks...I myself like big boobs, not any particular size but from a full C upwards. That is what I find most attractive in a woman.
> 
> It is peculiar that if the topic is say, hair color, no one would usually say something like "I prefer blondes, but she must be a true blonde, those who dye their hair are low self esteem skanks who only do it for their man" Or "I only like brunettes, those fake blondes are disgusting"
> 
> ...


Very diplomatically put!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Hurtin_Still said:


> a female of the opposite sex


wouldnt that be a male :scratchhead:

that would explain the flat chested one.


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> wouldnt that be a male :scratchhead:
> 
> that would explain the flat chested one.


....knew someone would pick up on that old joke!!! Hey...have mercy on me...I've only had about 5 scotch on the rocks today..the old jokes will get better around drink #8!!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Hurtin_Still said:


> ....knew someone would pick up on that old joke!!! Hey...have mercy on me...I've only had about 5 scotch on the rocks today..the old jokes will get better around drink #8!!


yes they should.
along with your writing abilities


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> yes they should.
> along with your writing abilities


....are those Size 8 or 9 cruel-shoes you are wearing today?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Hurtin_Still said:


> ....are those Size 8 or 9 cruel-shoes you are wearing today?


size 11 dawg


----------

